# White specks on leather steering wheel



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi all have recently took delivery of a new car and have white specks on the steering wheel now if I gently use my nail I can remove them but there is quite a lot, any way of safety removing them as the wheel is smooth leather and don't want to damage it, suggestions welcome









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Let the dealership sought it out!

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

graham1970 said:


> Let the dealership sought it out!
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


I was going to ask but this dealer told me that it would only take a couple of hours to pop a ceramic coating on so rather trust myself to do the job properly

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

It's warranty work,if they **** it up your entitled to a replacement wheel,if you **** it up your not!! Lol

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have to agree, your car is brand new and under warranty, let the dealership sort it out. What car do you have by the way? pictures please, we like nice new cars on here.  :car:


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Try using a slightly damp MF. If it doesn't shift them then definitely get the dealer to sort it out.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Sorry should have said new to me, it's a 65 plate mazda cx5, it's only done 9000 miles so almost new lol 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

BrummyPete said:


> Sorry should have said new to me, it's a 65 plate mazda cx5, it's only done 9000 miles so almost new lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Well that's a different case entirely as it could have been like that when you viewed and purchased the car. However, and I'm assuming it's an approved used car, then it still maybe worth speaking to the dealer anyway.

I'd still give it a go at trying to remove it with a damp mf cloth, although just wipe rather than rub. To me it looks a bit like polish, possibly glass polish, residue, maybe the last owner used Autoglym EGP to clean the windscreen.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks a bit like paint to me chum. I'd say the dealer won't be interested tbh if it's a used car. Try some dedicated leather cleaner - LTT sell a great kit. It's worth investing in something good for the steering wheel as it's one of the few bits of the car you're constantly in contact with. 

Hooe you get sorted. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I've managed to remove the spots with a very diluted apc, just ordered the ltt kit so hopefully that will do the job of keeping the leather clean

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

APC is one of the best leather car seat cleaner to use.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

I had something like that a while back (long while back), all over the passenger seat and armrest. Remember using gliptone and nothing happening, then used Dr Learher wipes which shifted em after a couple of hits.
no clue what it was but white specks everywhere


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I've used a weak solution of Bilt Hamber Surfex HD (APC) and it worked a treat.

Protected with LTT Auto Ultra Protect


----------

